# Resources on holiness for pastors/elders?



## thistle93 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi! We all know that holiness is to be a virtue of all who call themselves followers of Jesus but this virtue seems to be especially important for those who are pastor/elder of a church since they can often have unique challenges/temptations. Any book, article and/or audio/video you know of that deals with holiness directed to pastors/elders? Thank you! 

For his Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Matthew
I cannot say I am an expert in this area but I do have general recommendations which are highly relevant to pastors. I struggle with this area in my own life and I am often reminded by Dr Lloyd-Jones comments that pastors should read the Puritans for their personal edification and balance.

1. Paul's advice in 1 and 2 Timothy, and Titus is essential reading for any pastor
2. The Christian in complete Armour by Gurnall. A classic!
3. Holiness by JC Ryle. I would think any issue a pastor needs help on re holiness would be found there
4. Sin and Temptation by John Owen (Crossway publishes 3 works in 1).
5. Owens Spiritual mindedness goes nicely with Sin and Temptation
6 Keeping the heart by John Flavel. Also a classic. 
7. Charity and its Fruits by Jonathan Edwards

Perhaps you were after something specific, but I think the above would be a great aid to pursuing holiness in the heart of any pastor.

As an aside, I personally think it is encouraging that pastors want to focus on holiness, especially when we see the problems with the Driscoll issue as discussed on another thread.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Jan 21, 2014)

Great stuff here and yes, read the Puritans and you will be amazed at the difference. God used them to transform my life!



Stephen L Smith said:


> Hi Matthew
> I cannot say I am an expert in this area but I do have general recommendations which are highly relevant to pastors. I struggle with this area in my own life and I am often reminded by Dr Lloyd-Jones comments that pastors should read the Puritans for their personal edification and balance.
> 
> 1. Paul's advice in 1 and 2 Timothy, and Titus is essential reading for any pastor
> ...


----------



## SolaSaint (Jan 21, 2014)

_The Holiness of God by RC Sproul._


----------

